# new altima owner, got a few Q's



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi everyone, just over this past week (friday) i picked up an 04 nissan altima from a nissan dealership. the car itself is in awsome condition, i cant find one thing wrong, and i love it. My previous car was a 93 olds cutlass  

Well as im getting use to this 5 speed now ive been noticing somthing that id consider from my experience and knowlage to be slippage.

Whats going on is when i get on the gas pedal and go shift (example 1st to 2ed)
when i get off the clutch and floor it again the car does not fully engage into the gear. it just kinda stays reving in the high 5's lasting about 2-3 seconds. during the duration, still accellerating but not fully into gear. after the 2 seconds it finnaly catches all the way. in normal operation, lets say shifting at 4 or 3 grand, it does not do this, only when romping on it.

to me its a slipping clutch that needs replacement. what do you guys think?

I got my connections sence i work in the automotive repair industry and got some info regarding the previous owner. I called the guy up asking the simple questions, the only thing he told me that got my interest is about 1 week after having the car the clutch went on it.

other than that he took care of it and was an overall good guy, he ended up trading it for a murano...

now does these altimas do this? im usto older cars. or do i have a tranny problem? fluids are ok, clutch pedal it self catches at a high point, and the car itself has 22K on it.

Thanks for the help guys. And im enjoying the 8 speaker bose as well, im loving it every morning on the way to work.


----------



## craigqc (Feb 10, 2005)

Smoke1991 said:


> Hi everyone, just over this past week (friday) i picked up an 04 nissan altima from a nissan dealership. the car itself is in awsome condition, i cant find one thing wrong, and i love it. My previous car was a 93 olds cutlass
> 
> Well as im getting use to this 5 speed now ive been noticing somthing that id consider from my experience and knowlage to be slippage.
> 
> ...


i havent heard too much about clutch problems, but as you mentioned, the clutch has already been replaced once. if you have a warranty with it just bring it in. or just buy an aftermarket clutch that is beefier. should solve your problem. also look into a short shifter. i had a problem with the gears not catching until i installed the short shifter. now shifts are smooth and always catch. good luck


----------



## WATSON1 (Jul 9, 2005)

The clutch in my 02 is just now starting to slip. I figured it's from me driving it a lot harder than what I did when I first got it. I plan on stretching this one as far as it will go and then investing in a performance clutch, short throw, and flywheel. Hopefully I can make it til after I get my taxes back.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Decent amount of torque and lack on experience with manuals have caused a lot of early clutch deaths on Altimas, 350z's and Maximas with 5/6 speeds.


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

ive had experience driving many different cars that are manual, i work in a shop myself. One of my techs test drive my altima today and hes telling me that the flywheel is warped, and that its probably glazed like a mo. from a dead stop in second gear give it gas and drop the clutch, see how long it takes to fully engage, it took about 5 seconds are so... 

and this guy usto work for nissan as a LvL B tech for 4 years, so knows most of his shit.

Going to the dealer tommorow and laying down the law.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

I wasn't suggesting you caused it... the previous owners probably couldn't drive well. Slipping the clutch too much. :thumbup:


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

nissan has my car, the are replacing my clutch assy and everything involving my problem... going in tommorow to see my transmission and clutch assy.
they are covering it. full clutch job


----------

